
Ask HN: How much do tech speakers cost? - l1am0
How much does a tech speaker for a remote company event cost?<p>Sure it super depends on the person, but what was your previous experience?<p>Thank you all so much for you help!
======
mothsonasloth
Most do it for free for one or more of the following reasons:

* To get that iconic/cliche Steve Jobs style posed photo on stage, with your hands arranged in some sort of Tai Chi move - [https://image.cnbcfm.com/api/v1/image/104673638-GettyImages-...](https://image.cnbcfm.com/api/v1/image/104673638-GettyImages-51938008.jpg?v=1581001989&w=1400&h=950)

* To get the LinkedIn/Twitter/Social media humble bragging points

* To get yourself known to recruiters or other tech platforms for career opportunities

* To get the free swag

* To network with other techie folks

* Free hotel / travel expenses (paid by your company or the host)

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Also - the talk in some way functions as marketing for the company they work
for, either as

marketing to buy some product the company has

marketing to want to come work for the company that is doing this cool stuff.

------
augustk
They can cost several thousand dollars a pair.

~~~
pestaa
It's absurdly expensive to be an audophile, I couldn't get into it.

The used market is very lacking in my area unfortunately.

~~~
zhdc1
I was about to say the opposite (thankfully used equipment is abundant & cheap
where I'm at).

There's also the DIY route.

------
lalo2302
We have a LogiTech setup at my work and work really well. We have problems on
connecting sometimes but I don't know if to blame the macbooks or the speaker
itself.

~~~
255kb
Underrated comment

------
napolux
You'd better get in touch with the person you want and ask directly.

I would speak for free, if needed :P

------
l1am0
This is hilarious :D

Love both discussions but I actually wanted to now about people speaking on
stages about tech topics. Or in the current situation speaking on virtual
conferences via video chat.

------
Spooky23
A few thousand bucks buys you a professional conference speaker. Most of that
is expenses.

I had a friend who did conferences for verticals that would attract 500-2000
people. People who write books, former generals/admirals/nasa people, B-list
celebrities, people associated with past news events, tech celebrities, etc
all do keynotes.

A remote event should be much cheaper as these people have no work. I’d offer
$500 and go as high as $2000.

------
0xUser
Can we fix the title of this thread, please? It's pretty ambiguous.

~~~
stevage
It's clear enough from the text.

~~~
JohnHaugeland
You overestimate people.

------
chris11
A local tech meetup I go to has managed to get some very well-known and
accomplished speakers. They don't pay speakers fees, so having a large
personal network is really useful. The local tech community is large, and a
few senior tech leaders are involved with the meetups.

The meetup is also involved in running a conference. And some companies are
willing to pay travel expenses for their employees to come out and speak. It's
good for marketing and recruiting.

------
astatine
Two completely disconnected yet valid, and even useful, interpretations of the
question. This is good fun!

------
iordachej
Some will pay 10k to speak if it is a famous conference

